# FaceTime/iMessage: impossible de vérifer l'adresse



## vivelasuisse (12 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Voici le souci que je rencontre et je ne trouve de solution nulle part, pourtant plusieurs personnes rencontres manifestement ce problème. 

J'ai une adresse de courriel @me.com. Cette adresse me sert maintenant à me connecter sur le iCloud. Or, je n'arrive pas à me servir de cette adresse pour me logger sur iMessage sur mon iPad (ok sur l'iPhone). Mais le problème remonte à plus loin, impossible de me logger également sur FaceTime avec cette adresse sur mon MacBook Pro (Snow Leopard et maintenant Lion)... J'avais d'ailleurs désinstaller FaceTime de rage... erreur: je n'arrive plus à le réinstaller. Le message d'erreur est toujours le même: 
*
"Impossible de vérifier l'adresse électronique car elle est en cours d&#8217;utilisation"*

La solution évoquée par le support Apple n'est pas clair pour moi. 

Merci de m'aider si vous connaissez une solution. 

Marc


----------



## Benoît42 (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir Marc,

J'ai rencontré les mêmes difficultés que toi et j'ai résolu le problème ainsi. 

Les applis Facetime et iMessage distinguent deux éléments : 
1 - le compte sur lequel tu t'authentifies
2 - l'adresse mail sur laquelle tu reçois les appels
Dans mon cas, j'ai configuré le compte avec mon Apple id originel (xxx@mac.com) et l'adresse mail de réception avec mon email MobileMe (xxx@me.com).
Et maintenant tout fonctionne, les appels/messages sont reçus sur tous les devices.
Voili.


----------



## Nicolarts (13 Octobre 2011)

J'ai exactement le même chose que Benoît42 a fait !


----------



## Benoît42 (20 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Il semblerait qu'Apple ait corrigé ses bugs. J'arrive maintenant à me connecter sur iChat et Facetime avec mon compte en me.com. Plus besoin d'utiliser mon Apple Id originel.


----------

